Ask HN: What are the most under-appreciated Editor / IDE features? - avasthe
======
richardjdare
I like the ability to find files/resources using a popup incremental search
dialog rather than hunting for them in a conventional project treeview, which
takes me ages. For example ctrl-shift-r in Eclipse, or alt-shift-o in
Netbeans. This is how I open files 90% of the time when working on Java
projects at work.

The ability to select code structurally. For example, select the function I am
in, the current div, the current for-loop etc. Very helpful when working with
long, deeply nested html files. It's horrible trying to eyeball the closing
tag of a nested div while you are trying to drag-select it over several pages.

I love any feature that insulates me from project configuration and the build
process and lets me focus on coding.

------
Pick-A-Hill2019
As much as it is loathed, I miss Visual Studios’* ability to drag and drop
widgets on to a form then being able to click that widget and assign an on
event. Being able to freely draw what ever I needed (and worry about the code
later) allowed me to design a work-flow that was unsurpassed.

*Circa VB6

------
oregontechninja
Built in terminal. Every single one I use has gotcha's to the point where I
now use vim because the actual terminal is more handy.

~~~
joflicu
Very interesting. Can you share what type of code you write and what some of
the gotchas you found with IDEs?

------
Someone
Even if you have gone through the time when saving often was the norm, and
know what you’re ‘missing’: not crashing seemingly randomly.

------
catacombs
Multiple cursors

